# Heated Grips



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Lookin for some opinions. I'm gona put on some heated grips for the winter use. The full grip or the ones that go under the existing grip. Not sure which one. Reliability? Brand? Is the thumb heater needed? Good place to mount on/off switch (clean and out of the way)? Should I use a relay and/or inline fuse? If so, I'm not sure what #s go to what wire. Any input would be awesome. Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

first you can find the thumb and hand warmers at denniskirk 2 i put my switches under my gauge pod 3 i wired mine right off the battery with a fuse i used a 15 amp i think


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just bought thos hand gards that go up halfway up your arm


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> I just bought thos hand gards that go up halfway up your arm


I heard that's the way to go. With just riding gloves and those guards keeping the cold air and wind off your hands, people say your hands stay warm as toast and even sweat sometimes. No need tor warmers.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I would strongly recommend these................they work very very well, you can get this in a 2 zone also though i would recommend the 4 zone so if need you can add a seat warmer or a vest if your riding in extreme weather

Amazon.com: SYMTEC ATV WINTER PAK 4-ZONE 210050: Automotive


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you're going to go with the heated grips, get the thumb warmer too. It wasn't that cold this weekend and my poor thumb was pretty chilly while the rest of my hands were nice and toasty.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

D is that a hint. j


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

cojack said:


> I would strongly recommend these................they work very very well, you can get this in a 2 zone also though i would recommend the 4 zone so if need you can add a seat warmer or a vest if your riding in extreme weather
> 
> Amazon.com: SYMTEC ATV WINTER PAK 4-ZONE 210050: Automotive


I totally agree with cojak, I run those in the coldest of conditions and their great. The small keypad or such, easily mounts on the right side handlebar beside 2wd/4wd switch, fits perfect. In the dead of winter I also use a Flare(brand name) windsheild and Kolpin seat warmer, great way to stay comfortable on the open lake.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Rozzy said:


> D is that a hint. j


Not a chance. I'd rather have warm hands instead of a burning thumb. 

Background info: whoever owned the quad before me did some screwy stuff with the hand-grip / thumb-warmer wiring. The thumb would get screaming hot so I would just turn it off. I had no idea I even had hand warmers. J disconnected the wiring to the thumb and I enjoyed having warm hands this weekend. ahhhhh


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I have these style (and 4 bikes I ride with) and the adjustable knob is great.....hot or warm, you decide!










Simple to install (make sure you wire to key power so it does not kill your battery when stopping). 

Think they were about $100.00CDN.

I mounted the knob on the front rack on right side. Easy to adjust when riding.

Only negitive is that the grips are not the best when super wet (I've noticed the newer ones are better and more aggressive now) but a nice pair of gloves solves that.

I have no thumb grip cause I broke it first 10 minutes I installed it (wire was too short when turning....lol). Would like to have one, but the grips keep your hands warm enough anyway.

As for the glove grip covers.











They are great for warmth, but get in the way when you have to get off her in a hurry!! I have a set, but rarely use them (only on the -30 days).

and the warmers you put under your existing grips. They just plain suck. Period.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info everyone! Keep it coming.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Bump any more feedback or change of thoughts


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i got a set of symtec 2 zone (under the grip type) for xmas. just waiting for my new grips to come in the mail, then ill post up a review.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

All I have to say is Good luck and Stay warm. Luckily we get to ride in shorts and tshirt 95% of the time down here


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> All I have to say is Good luck and Stay warm. Luckily we get to ride in shorts and tshirt 95% of the time down here


I used to oversee some properties in Corpus and I remember the winters were pretty nice...but the summers...wow..takes some getting used to.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the Symtec Winter Pak on mine. They work great. They have 5 settings for the grips and thumb. The nice thing is you can control the thumb and grips independently. Level 5 is too hot for even the coldest temps IMO. I keep my grips on 3 and thumb on 2 and usually wear a thin pair of mechanics gloves. Picked them up from Cabelas for $90 in late 2009 and they have held up just fine.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I used to oversee some properties in Corpus and I remember the winters were pretty nice...but the summers...wow..takes some getting used to.


Yes sir it's quite nice riding weather right now. Summer heat is a little harsh on the quads and ourselves.....but like you said, tend to get use to it fairly quickly. I usually don't ride much water until the summer, mainly to cool myself and the quad off haha. It's crazy to watch YouTube videos of the canadiens doing water wheelies and you see blocks of ice floating by. LOL


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> It's crazy to watch YouTube videos of the canadiens doing water wheelies and you see blocks of ice floating by. LOL


Yeah..they are a harty-bunch...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

This isn't a wheelie, but yup, you can see the ice.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

That picture has hypothermia written all over it haha. This is coming from a person that hates to ride to the deer blind when its in the high 30s haha.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

For those of you who have the mitts that attach to the bars. What brand and where did ya get em.


----------

